# who is this guy



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

seen him before lol. nice job Ted !!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the pic buddy...


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

show off... both you and peter  haha, good job guys, i like seeing you guys win that way when i beat ya, i can say i took down the louisville champ, that right i said when.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Have to thank RODNEY WRIGHT for custom tuning my bow to my specs one heck of a bowyer at wrights archery in waterloo quebecIf you every need a trad bow custom made he`s the guy ...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Have to thank RODNEY WRIGHT for custom tuning my bow to my specs one heck of a bowyer at wrights archery in waterloo quebecIf you every need a trad bow custom made he`s the guy ...



I've heard lots of good stuff about him. He was even on this segment of How It's Made...


----------

